# start at 30# or higher?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You can probably go 30#, but if your coach says 28#, why go higher?

It's difficult to get new archers to understand how important it is to get their form worked out and taken to the subconscious level before building up draw weight. Shooting good takes a lot of repetition. Lower draw weight helps avoid bad habits that can take years to correct.

Lancaster is a great archery store. The people there really know archery. You might ask their opinion on limb weight after they see you shoot.


----------



## demouse (Aug 26, 2013)

The reason is cost, a $300 limb can cost $500+ once you add in shipping and duty. So i dont want to get a 28 then only in a month or 2 feel that i could go higher and spend that much again. Hence why i'm getting as much as possible right from Lancaster so i at least don't have to pay for the extra shipping. 

Also he is not a coach we don't really have a coach. He is just one of the staff the runs and setups the range and assist walk-ins then shoots his bow when he has time. I just thinks i should be able to handle something stronger from how he seen me shoot.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Cost is an excellent reason.

Think about what you ultimately plan to do in archery. If you plan to hunt, the higher draw weight is necessary. Most places where bowhunting is legal, have minimum draw weights. Often as high as 40#, sometimes more. If you plan on target shooting, 28# will likely serve you as well as 30#. The main thing to consider here is if your bow can reach 90 meters. If 28# can do it, then there is no reason to go higher, if it can't reach that far, you'll need to build up th a higher DW. This becomes a pretty complicated calculation since you have to consider arrow weight, sight extension, your draw length, your anchor, and a few other things. An experienced Olympic style archer, working with you in person, can help you a lot here. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Risers are lefty or righty, limbs don't care. I you are adult male I say you could surely go to 30#, or more. If you are a fairly strong female, very likely. You do not need costly limbs at this stage; there a good ones under $100. Those by Sebastian Flute are among them. Get some spare set screws for the plunger. Lancaster has some good advisors, so make a list of questions. They may let you shoot 30 pounds to see how it goes. - lbg


----------

